# What do you do when somebody rings your doorbell?



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

okay, it is after 8 Pm and somebody just came up and rang my doorbell. Well, the dogs went ballistic. I opened the door a tiny bit and said, "Go away or I will turn my dogs on you. " little did that person know that my dogs would have smothered him with kisses. He went away. I am just so sick and tired of people coming to my door with nothing to offer me. The dogs go crazy when the doorbell rings. Maybe I should put up a sign that says " if you aren't a friend, if you aren't delivering a package...don''t ring my doorbell, or if you do, suffer the killer dogs." Honestly, what is wrong with people? I'm just glad I have my killer dogs to ward off intruders. One big fierce killer Malt. An even bigger, ferocious killer coton,, and most remarkably my very fierce killer bichon. DH is out doing a music "gig' tonight and I am a little bit uncomfortable. Thank goodness I have the ferocious pack to protect me.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

At 8 pm I will not open the door. I have a screen/security door before the normal door. So I can open the door and see who it is. I also have a window next to the door where I can see who it is. And I have a dog who goes ballistic when the door bell rings. I will not let anybody in the house that I don't know, not even during day time hours. Unless it is a repair man that I called for.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

I don't get it? Random people just go up to your house to ring your doorbell? LOL :w00t:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

For most of my life I lived in the hills, or somewhere where we were not in the middle of everything. Last week it was girl scouts trying to sell those cookies...well, sorry, but I don't want your crappy cookies, and if I am going to make a charitable contribution it is going to be to dog rescue, not to some middle class beggars. Why on earth do people send their kids out to beg for money to sit around a camp fire making smores? Sorry girl scouts, when you actually do something to benefit to society, I might give you some money, but I don't want your cookies...and I don't want to answer the door five times a day to tell you that. Do people not understand that sending their kids door to door begging for a hand out...is just that, no matter how you spin it...those kids are begging...and not for a worthy cause either. Hello people, teach your kids to beg . Good show. Next time I am going to ask the little beggar to play dead, and if she does it I will offer a piece of kibble. 

People, if your kids want to go on a camping trip...fork out the money, don't ask your neighbors to.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

The way my door is situated, I can see if there is a car or delivery. If not, I'll yell who is it before opening. Kris has a deep, bigger than he is bark.

I unfortunately live next to a linear trail. My mom was next door. People would knock on her door asking to use her hose, give their dog a drink, phone, etc. oh yeah, I just looooves Pinellas Trail. Not!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Fluffdoll said:


> I don't get it? Random people just go up to your house to ring your doorbell? LOL :w00t:


Yes, random people. They expect me to just give them money. One guy actually had the nerve to turn down five dollars...it wasn't enough. He came to my door begging for money, but was deeply affronted when I offered a measly five dollars. Well, I hate to sound like a you-know-what, but GET A JOB....a hole. It happens all the time and I am sick of it. From now on I am turning the killer pack on doorbell ringers.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Sylie said:


> For most of my life I lived in the hills, or somewhere where we were not in the middle of everything. Last week it was girl scouts trying to sell those cookies...well, sorry, but I don't want your crappy cookies, and if I am going to make a charitable contribution it is going to be to dog rescue, not to some middle class beggars. Why on earth do people send their kids out to beg for money to sit around a camp fire making smores? Sorry girl scouts, when you actually do something to benefit to society, I might give you some money, but I don't want your cookies...and I don't want to answer the door five times a day to tell you that. Do people not understand that sending their kids door to door begging for a hand out...is just that, no matter how you spin it...those kids are begging...and not for a worthy cause either. Hello people, teach your kids to beg . Good show. Next time I am going to ask the little beggar to play dead, and if she does it I will offer a piece of kibble.
> 
> People, if your kids want to go on a camping trip...fork out the money, don't ask your neighbors to.


I don't mind the kids selling cookies. It's not begging. It's selling. If you call that begging, then most advertising is begging; trying to sell you stuff you don't need. I think it's good for them to learn they have to work hard for money. Getting paid for chores is way too easy compared to trying to convince people not your mom and dad to buy something.

It's when parents try to sell the cookies for their kids, that's when I have a problem with it. Like blanket emails sent around an office (give me your order and money I will bring the cookies in tomorrow). That's just stupid and IMO defeats the purpose.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> For most of my life I lived in the hills, or somewhere where we were not in the middle of everything. Last week it was girl scouts trying to sell those cookies...well, sorry, but I don't want your crappy cookies, and if I am going to make a charitable contribution it is going to be to dog rescue, not to some middle class beggars. Why on earth do people send their kids out to beg for money to sit around a camp fire making smores? Sorry girl scouts, when you actually do something to benefit to society, I might give you some money, but I don't want your cookies...and I don't want to answer the door five times a day to tell you that. Do people not understand that sending their kids door to door begging for a hand out...is just that, no matter how you spin it...those kids are begging...and not for a worthy cause either. Hello people, teach your kids to beg . Good show. Next time I am going to ask the little beggar to play dead, and if she does it I will offer a piece of kibble.
> 
> People, if your kids want to go on a camping trip...fork out the money, don't ask your neighbors to.


Sylvia!!!::faint:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

*What do you do when somebody rings your doorbell?
*I go check the door and see what's up. If I don't feel like answering I just don't do it.
If it aggravates you so much you should
1) take the door bell down
2) leave a sign on it - only for ups/usps/fedex
3) _____ (here you can be creative)
You know... 
Plus the GSC comment I must believe you are just over reacting, you can't be serious about that.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I ask who it is ... but, I don't open the door unless I know the person. That goes for the day time hours, too. It is a fact that most robberies and house break-ins occur during the day time.

Felix drives me bananas when he feels as though he needs to open the door to anybody! I told him he is going to get us killed. I've shown him news reports about it ...but, noooooo ... he won't listen. We seem to live in a safe area ... however, in reality ... no place is guarenteed to be completely safe. 

Our homeowner's association prohibits solicitors ... but, does that stop them. Nope. 

If someone says they need to use a phone ... I offer to make the call for them, without letting them inside. Often, women are used as a front to break into homes if you allow them to come inside.

Only once, on a very hot day ... I saw a car out front that broke down. The couple had a baby with them. I opened the front door and invited the mother and her baby inside. And, offered them bottles of water. They were so grateful. Funny thing was that at first they were hesitant to take us up on the offer to come inside and get out of the heat. It works both ways.

A week or so later ... I received the most beautiful thank you note from them. They said I was an angel. So, one never knows for sure. With that particular family, I just knew they were not out to harm anyone. Their car simply broke down and they needed help.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm sorry if I sound harsh, I am just tired of it. I somebody comes to my door..well period you ring my doorbell you had better be a friend. I think there is seriously something wrong with telling your kids they are "earning" money for their cause, when they are, in fact, selling over priced goods that nobody wants. That isn't "earning" money. It isn't "earning" money when you ask people to just shut up and buy something they don't want. This is a peeve of mine, because it is always out there. there are always kids in the parking lot trying to guilt you in to buying something you do not want There are always middle class kids asking for a handout to support their trip to la la land. I'm sorry but, in my mind if you want to teach your children how to earn money, it is by offering a needed service. Don't teach your kids to beg, or guilt people into giving money..teach them to earn money through good work. It isn't the kids fault...it is the parents who seem to think that guilting your neighbors is somehow a good thing.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I keep my front gate locked when I am home - no one can even get to my front door!! lol 

My family & friends all know that they need to either call me, or beep the car horn when they get here, otherwise they can't get in!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Before Felix retired and before Snowball became part of our family ... Felix would leave for work at five o'clock in the morning. It would still be pitch black outside.

One morning, about ten minutes after Felix left ... the doorbell rang. I was upstairs and was not about to answet the door. Then, the next morning it happened again! This time I thought I heard a noise outside in our back yard. So, I called our next door neighbor to see if they heard anything. Our neighbor even offered to go outside and check things ... and, then offered to stay with me until it got light outside. I was so freaked out that I took him up on it. 

Everything was okay the next two mornings ... it was the weekend. No door bell ringing. I relaxed a little bit more ... after all, we do have a house security alarm system. And, Felix was home on the weekends. 

But, then it happened again! So, I began to think someone was up to no good.

Do you know what we finally discovered was happening? Someone else in the neighborhood was opening their garage door with their remote ... and, somehow wires to their remote and our door bell were causing the problem. Don't ask me how that happens. Also, another one of our neighbors door bells would trigger another neoghbors doorbell to ring, too! Anyway, after that ... I had Felix remove the darn doorbell.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

We have security cameras on all 4 sides of our house ( doors on 3 of those sides). We have 2 screen 'receivers' ... one in the kitchen and one in the bedroom. We also have a window that has excellent view of the front door , which is where MOST people approach the house. If there is someone at the door that we don't know, both hubby and I will call out the window to see what they want. Our front door also has the cut glass oval 'insert'... and also a storm/screen door . 

We are up on a hill... on a private road shared by us and two neighbors. Most often if it's a stranger, they simply are looking for one of the other neighbors, and came to us by mistake. I think they get the direction to go to the top of the hill to get to furthest neighbor... and 'technically' from the bottom of the hill 'we' are the house seen because the road takes almost a 90-degree turn on up to neighbors, so can understand the honest mistake. 

We're far enough off the main 'stretch' of public road that we don't get a whole lot of solicitors.
However!! I do recall a few incidents that were 'suspect' and enough for us to exercise caution. One time in evening (early, but dark out) a guy came to th door asking for money to buy some oil for his car. Said his car ( apparently at foot of hill where we couldn't see it) supposedly had problem. My husband told him he always kept oil on hand and would be glad to give him some. He didn't want it! :w00t: He wanted the money! :w00t: so he left! 
Another time, a guy came..again in evening... he happened to be someone hwo had been here earlier in the day to work on our outside pump I think it was. So 'technically we 'knew' him. I still didn't let him in but talked thru the window. He asked if he could borrow $20-Well actually he said he'd give us a check and could we cash it. ( sounded too 'fishy' to me.) I forgot what he said he needed it for. Told him we didn't have any cash on hand. I told him where the ATMs were down in the village ( he didn't have his crdd with him ( Hmmmmmm) I then suggested he go to the grocery and buy something and make check for more to get cash back.... he had an 'excuse' for that too ( hmmmmm ) . No doubt in my mind that if we had cashed the check it would have been no -good!!! Anyway he went on his way. 
There have been con-artists posing as utility persons etc. Papers have given warnings to people to be sure to check before letting them inside. 
I find it very sad that in today's world we have to be paranoid but paranoid we must be. 
When I was a kid we not only didn't lock doors.. in the summer we went to bed leaving the main door open...just the screen ( no lock on the screen either). We didn't have AC and we welcomed the cool night air in. Never gave it a thought! 
As to the Girl Scouts... we don't get them much anymore, but when we did, it never bothered me and in fact I DID like their cookies ( the choc-mints LOL!) I do notice that they tend to sell more outside of stores . If I were a parent, ( again in this day and age) I'd not be comfortable sending my little girl out to strangers houses! ...Even if I was nearby in the car. 

This thread reminds me of a sign someone posted on facebook...it says:
NO SOLICITING!
We're too broke to buy anything!

We know who we're voting for!

We've found Jesus!

SERIOUSLY!!!
Unless you are selling thin-mints...
PLEASE GO AWAY!!!​Sylvia... you could eliminate the 'thin-mints' portion! LOL


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Our Girl Scouts set up a table at the Publix grocery store and sell from there...they don't go door to door....Buy if you want and if not just keep walking. But my husband likes the mint cookies, so if he's home and they are there, I will get him a box. And he buys from them if they are at the truckstops where he stops for his fuel or his breaks.*

*We don't have a doorbell and most of the time, unless I'm expecting someone, I don't even answer my door. All my friends know to use the back door, so if someone knocks on the front door I don't know them anyway. *

*But, Mia can hear a doorbell on tv and she will go berserk everytime...LOL I keep telling we don't have a doorbell Mia-Boo, but she barks everytime...LOL*


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

nwyant1946 said:


> *But, Mia can hear a doorbell on tv and she will go berserk everytime...LOL I keep telling we don't have a doorbell Mia-Boo, but she barks everytime...LOL*


The other night there was a 'doorbell-ring' on TV.... my husband got laughing and said I wonder how many dogs are barking their heads off across the country right now! LOL ( ours included!)


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sylvia, I think that you just got up on the wrong side of the bed! It will be alright, I love Thin Mints!! LOL


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I can see my front door from my living room window (split level) so it's up high enough to open if I want to avoid opening the door to talk to someone. I have a pet peeve about a security company that occasionally goes door to door with a guy wearing an ID around his neck, and holding a clipboard. I don't reveal if I have a security system or not and ask if they have a brochure (they never have one). I really think they expect me to invite them in to discuss getting a security system. Which I think it's crazy to invite a stranger in to check out your house. Of course I think of a better response once they've gone. Next time I'm just going to state that, why are you encouraging people to let strangers in their homes?, you should be warning people of potential dangers.
They could be honestly just looking for business but even if I wanted a security system they will be invited by appt. or I'll go to their office.

ps...I don't like the mints so much (but I'll eat them if I'm down to my last choice in snacks) I like the good old vanilla and chocolate cookies. But they are getting pricey and since I'm the only one in the house and I have high cholesterol, I really shouldn't eat them.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

If the doorbell rings after dark, I look out from our upstairs Bedroom and can tell who is there. If we do not recognize that person, we do not answer it. Personally speaking, you were taking quite a chance by even opening your door.

As far as your comment regarding the Girl Scouts selling their Cookies....well, I won't go there since I was a Girl Scout, my oldest Daughter was a Girl Scout, and my Grandaughter is a Girl Scout. As a matter of fact, since we do not live in NJ where my family is located, my GD called me us and told me that she was selling GS Cookies...we bought four boxes!! Enough said.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Our doorbell hardly ever rings. Our friends use another door, or we know they are coming and they walk in. Reminds me of when my oldest was about three years old and the doorbell rang in the middle of the day on a weekend when we weren't expecting anyone, he looked up giddily happy and yelled, "PIZZA!!!" :w00t:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I do not answer the door to anyone I am not expecting...everyone I know calls before coming over...


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

If this happens a lot, I would have fun with it. I am thinking of the commercial where the CEO is hearing a proposal on saving office expenses and she has a choice of buttons ranging from darts to fire LOL. Create a sign warning saying ring the bell and you will get A.
B.
C. Ha Ha Ha.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm lucky. I have an "attack" doorman and elevator man (or woman) who stop everyone who comes into our building. And if anyone should sneak through, I've got the good old "attack" Tyler. He'll make the dizzy as they watch his happy dance for anyone coming in our door. :blink:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Slvie, I would not answer the door if I weren't expecting someone, especially being home alone. I can't believe that people show up and ask for money. I just thought that happened in NY on subways and street corners. :HistericalSmiley: But coming to your door asking for money....I never heard of that. Just be careful when home alone.....I seriously wouldn't answer unless I knew who was ringing the bell.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I have no shame - I LOVE Girl Scout cookies and I wish they would come to my house and ring my doorbell but....I don't have a doorbell and we live out of town so we don't get solicitors, beggars, trick-or-treaters, or sadly, Girl Scouts. I have to hunt the Girl Scouts down when I go into town and scoop up as many boxes of tasty Thin Mints and Lemonades as I can. Lol!! Any one who comes to my house just lets themselves in through the back door. People we don't know or delivery people usually honk because they are worried that my Aussie and Aussie mix will eat them alive. Little do they know, they are totally harmless. Their eyes just make them look spooky to strangers. As the hubby says, the only time someone comes to the front door and knocks out here, it's the sheriff.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well now I'm craving s'mores. :mellow: And Thin Mints!  :HistericalSmiley:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh...s'mores made WITH Thin Mints! Now that's an idea!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

We have trouble with people coming door to door trying to sell WATER HEATERS of all things.. They try to insist you let them in so they can check out your old one. They tried to convince my elderly mother that it was the law that she HAD to let them in. Thank goodness my mother isn't stupid! They are scammers who try to convince you your old heater is dangerous and they try to get you to buy and pay for a new heater that you never get.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Oh...s'mores made WITH Thin Mints! Now that's an idea!! :HistericalSmiley:


I like you're way of thinking!!!!! :wub:

:blush:Back to topic - in my village, you have to have a permit to "solicit" or "beg" and if someone doesn't have one, they can be arrested. If it's dark out and I'm not expecting anyone, I don't answer. People who know me know to text or call before coming over.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I guess I'm overly trusting...or just plain careless.  I mean ... I always look to see who it is but I've been known to open the door to someone I don't know. Although in the community I'm in, there is no soliciting allowed either. But it's a pretty friendly and safe community. This winter before Christmas, and yes it was dark :mellow:, a lady rang the doorbell. She was out walking and said she really loved the lit tree I had on the front porch and wanted to know where I got it. Come to find out she lives in our community too but I hadn't met her yet. And now that I think about it, I've been known to be out walking the dogs after dark here in my community. Of course it gets dark at 6:00 here in the winter. :yucky:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Well First Sylie You Know I Love Ya!!!!!!!!!!!*
*Let me tell you. Iam In the woods way back(i Hate It)*
*To Be brave enough to come down this drive way would be the first mistake someone could make. I Rec a alarm. I Also Can See what Kind of Car it is on a monitor.. This Is Beside My Reg Alarm system.*

*Yes Iam Always On Guard. Then Theres My Gun!*
*Sorry but i value my life and Yogis**
*As Luck would have it Very Few If Any come this way.*

*Now Mail Lady UPS And FedX-Yogis Friends Are a Must.*
*Thats My Story and Iam Stickin to it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*Nickee**


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I _was_ kind of kidding about the girl scouts. Exaggerating to be funny, actually kind of making fun of myself...the cranky old lady who doesn't like girl scout cookies. When I say that people are begging, I don't mean exactly that they just come to the door asking for money, that rarely happens. Also, the truth is I am most often very nice to people who come to the door. What annoys me is when I say "No thank you," but they try to persuade me. I'm not going to change my religion, change my vote, or buy something I don't want, just because that person wants me to.


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

When I was living in Fitchburg/Leominster area instead of South of Boston where I am now, it was a rougher area I had a home alarm which I ADORED. Sparkle and I would lock oureslves in even at 2 pm! "Doors and windows on...." Music to my ears. I'm with you. I still see that scene in The Strangers with Liv Tyler the three in the masks at the door and I do NOT like people ringing my bell. Sparkle would flip out. Sometimes I would look out the window on the top floor to see whose car was in my drive way but we had an overhang so it was tough. If Sparkle and I were alone at night I would never go to the door. Do not blame you at all...

Not an issue now, because I live above my elderly parents in a aprt and nobody getting in now, LOL not with my dad...

If and when I did open the door in years past, especially for trick or treat I'd scoop up Sparkle and keep her tucked under the arm. Kids loved to see her at the door!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Sylie said:


> I _was_ kind of kidding about the girl scouts. Exaggerating to be funny, actually kind of making fun of myself...the cranky old lady who doesn't like girl scout cookies. When I say that people are begging, I don't mean exactly that they just come to the door asking for money, that rarely happens. Also, the truth is I am most often very nice to people who come to the door. What annoys me is when I say "No thank you," but they try to persuade me. I'm not going to change my religion, change my vote, or buy something I don't want, just because that person wants me to.


Well I'm off to the grocery store. I'm in search of Hershey chocolate bars, marshmallows and graham crackers. And heck...I may even try to hunt down some girl scout delinquents to see if I can help support their irresponsible, lazy life style to take care of my Thin Mint addicition. :HistericalSmiley: 

Sorry Sylvia but I just couldn't help it. Your little rant made me laugh so hard I had tears in my eyes! I knew you had to be having just a bit of fun. As for me? I have no opinion what so ever on the Girl Scouts but find cute little kids selling yummy cookies very hard to say no to. And hard not to make me smile.

Keep the forum lively and interesting for me everyone while I'm out tracking down those cookies! Maybe I can go ring a random doorbell to see if they have any Girl Scout cookies. 

(Sylvia :smootch


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> I _was_ kind of kidding about the girl scouts. Exaggerating to be funny, actually kind of making fun of myself...the cranky old lady who doesn't like girl scout cookies. When I say that people are begging, I don't mean exactly that they just come to the door asking for money, that rarely happens. Also, the truth is I am most often very nice to people who come to the door. What annoys me is when I say "No thank you," but they try to persuade me. I'm not going to change my religion, change my vote, or buy something I don't want, just because that person wants me to.


Well, I like the Samoas. And, the thin mints. But, I don't buy them to bring home anymore. Instead, we buy several boxes when the Girl Scouts are in front of one of our supermarkets ... and, then request they give them out as freebies to someone else ... someone whom they think might need a little sunshine and sweetness added to their day. 

I was a Girl Scout. And, I'm not sure we were even considered middle class ... although my mother always made sure we were clean, ate well, and had a roof over our heads. But, raising my brother and me alone ... we didn't live a life of luxury. We never had to beg. So, I resembled your comments, Sylvia. But, you know I love you anyway.:wub:

As for the selling of Girl Scout Cookies today ... I do think it's wrong for the parents to be taking orders for their girls ... and, especially at the office. It should not be a contest. I feel as though it's a form of cheating ... in doing the work your child should be expected to do ... and, especially while earning their badges.

Sylvia, you know I really love you. I guess I am the one feeling cranky this morning ... well, it's afternoon already. To be honest ... yesterday's conversation on the other thread left me feeling frustrated and blue. 

I want to go to Tahiti ...


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I don't answer the door at night Sylvia, unless they are selling GS cookies......:HistericalSmiley: just kidding.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Sylvia, you can just send all the girl scouts my way, I love those darn cookies!! But I do agree that they are overpriced!! I was a girl scout myself, so I feel bad for them, I always dreaded selling cookies because I felt like such a pain going door to door... :blink:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

babycake7 said:


> I have no shame - I LOVE Girl Scout cookies and I wish they would come to my house and ring my doorbell but....I don't have a doorbell and we live out of town so we don't get solicitors, beggars, trick-or-treaters, or sadly, Girl Scouts. I have to hunt the Girl Scouts down when I go into town and scoop up as many boxes of tasty Thin Mints and Lemonades as I can. Lol!! Any one who comes to my house just lets themselves in through the back door. People we don't know or delivery people usually honk because they are worried that my Aussie and Aussie mix will eat them alive. Little do they know, they are totally harmless. Their eyes just make them look spooky to strangers. As the hubby says, the only time someone comes to the front door and knocks out here, it's the sheriff.



Haha, this is me! I complain because I DON'T get the kids coming to my door to sell me Girl Scout cookie! Otherwise, I dislike when the kids come soliciting to my door. And I ESPECIALLY hate it when my kids come home with those fundraiser things that the school wants them to sell. I never let them go door to door to bug the neighbors, I usually just wind up ordering it myself. 

I really dislike when my doorbell rings though, regardless of the time. I seldom will even answer it.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't like anybody coming to my door trying to sell me something. And I don't like girl scout cookies. And I don't like kids going from door to door selling something. I think the adults in those clubs send the kids to do this because they know that a lot of people will feel sorry for the kids and buy the stuff even if they don't need or like it. Maybe I am biased because of my own experience when I was a child. The school forced us to sell a certain amount of stamps for a fund raiser. My parents ended up paying for the all package. We are now in a senior community and we don't get the kids anymore. But when we were in Houston this happened a lot of times. Kids coming to your door to sign up for something so they can go on a trip overseas. Sorry ask your parents to pay for that trip or stay home. You know what makes me mad too ? All the mail solicitations coming from the Red Cross, Doctors without Borders etc.... I give once a year, don't bother me with solicitations every month. It came to a point that now I am not giving anything anymore just because they ask too many times. Some organizations call, sorry I don't accept solicitations through the phone.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am under strict orders to not answer the door unless I know who it is. The door is surrounded by windows where I can look out but no one can look in or see me. 
We also bought a fake TV (look it up on the Internet) it is some kind of light that makes it appear that someone is home watching TV so thieves think some one is home and don't want to rob a home people are in.
One year we had a UPS guy come to our house to ask if he could look at our Christmas Tree because another UPS guy told him how pretty it was.
In our area the Girl Scouts are encouraged to not go door to door for their safety. They can be found at WalMart and Safeway.
My kids brought home those fund raiser things from school. Those poor kids were so hyped because they had a clown encouraging them to sell and had the products on display to show the kids what they could win. Ours always went into the garbage.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Deborah said:


> I am under strict orders to not answer the door unless I know who it is. The door is surrounded by windows where I can look out but no one can look in or see me.
> We also bought a fake TV (look it up on the Internet) it is some kind of light that makes it appear that someone is home watching TV so thieves think some one is home and don't want to rob a home people are in.
> One year we had a UPS guy come to our house to ask if he could look at our Christmas Tree because another UPS guy told him how pretty it was.
> In our area the Girl Scouts are encouraged to not go door to door for their safety. They can be found at WalMart and Safeway.
> My kids brought home those fund raiser things from school. Those poor kids were so hyped because they had a clown encouraging them to sell and had the products on display to show the kids what they could win. Ours always went into the garbage.


Wow- I've actually been to Sierra Vista when my friends were stationed at Ft Huachuca and know the challenges there but didn't realize it's that bad.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Strangers don't ring my doorbell anymore. The neighbor's German Shepherd has decided to be protective of me and our property. Loonng story.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

I live in a gated community with security guards at the gate 24/7. They don't let anyone in without calling the house first to make sure they're allowed, so that's not really a problem here. But it does sound annoying to have random strangers ring your doorbell constantly! I would ignore them and if they insist, I'd tell them to get off my property or else I'd call the cops lol


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

nwyant1946 said:


> *But, Mia can hear a doorbell on tv and she will go berserk everytime...LOL I keep telling we don't have a doorbell Mia-Boo, but she barks everytime...LOL*


Bella does that as well. And she will run back and forth between the door and where ever I am until I open the door to show her that no one is there. Crazy dog :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I spy through my little peephole in the door, and ignore ignore and ignore!!!! sometimes I will yell go away!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I never answer my door unless I am expecting someone and they will call me first. If the bell rings, I will look at my livingroom window to see who is leaving the porch. 

For that matter, I do not answer my house or my cell phone unless I know who is calling. If I do not recognize the number it goes into voice mail.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

maggieh said:


> Wow- I've actually been to Sierra Vista when my friends were stationed at Ft Huachuca and know the challenges there but didn't realize it's that bad.


This town has grown a lot. I use to teach on Ft. Huachuca. When were you here?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Deborah said:


> This town has grown a lot. I use to teach on Ft. Huachuca. When were you here?


Spring of 2002. My friends were there 2001 - 2003. They had a one year old and a six year old when they moved there in 01.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Just put up a sign by your front door that says No Solicitors.


----------

